# How many coats of mud?



## cfalk (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm bidding out my basement finish drywall. One company said they only use 2 coats of mud while the other said they use 3. Both companies sounded very knowledgable and had good reviews but obviously I'm not comparing apples to apples. 

Can drywall be effectively performed with only 2 coats? 

Does it matter if I choose a knockdown on the walls rather than flat surface?

Thanks for any advise in making an educated decision.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never once seen it to ready for paint in two coats, better be holding some money back until someone primes it to see how bad it is.
Any textured wall or ceiling is near imposable to clean or to even make a simple repair to without it showing.
Textures just any easy way to hide a poor finishing job.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i've done countless 2 coat jobs not counting tape coat.
it depends what different guys call coats.
The guy that said he does 3 coats counts 1.tape coat 2.fill coat 3.finish coat.
The second guy might not count tape coat then counts 1.fill coat 2.finish coat
then there are guys out there that do full 3 coats. 1.tape coat 2.fill coat 3.skim coat.4finish coat
and finally the level 5 finish.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Two coats is pushing the luck of quality including tape coat or not. 
Need to count on how many seams and joints need to be tapped.
What is the set time on the mud they are working with are all questions too consider.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

who cares how many coats is needed. tell them you want a nice finish. and will not pay until you get it.

notice : you need to "know" what a "nice" finish is, per industry standards.


----------



## cfalk (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok thanks for all the replies. I'll be seeking clarity on the coats. 

Both stated they would come back after primer if any flaws were shown.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hold money back until after that primer goes on.
There not likely coming back if they have been paid.


----------



## Jnaas2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Or you can do what one man did on a remodel we did, He took a drop light and looked at every wall holding it as far away from him as he could and covered every square foot of drywall and found every small imperfection and marked it with a pencil.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

2 coats is pretty standard on tapered joints 3 on butts. Also depends on how he's counting some don't count the taping as a coat some do.


----------

